# NYC Support Group on Facebook



## Cool Calmness (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi guys! I've started a social anxiety group on Facebook for those who live in New York City. So far there are only two members. The link is here:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/215814295147202/

At first, the group would involve meeting each other at the Sony or IBM Atrium at Midtown Manhattan. There, we could talk to get to know each other a little bit.

Afterward, the group can decide what direction does it want it to head. For instance, we could do some activities together like group volunteering, recreation, watching a film together, or anything else. Or we could decide to just meet regularly at the same place and talk about our problems related to Social Anxiety.

Please ask any questions or express any concerns about the group and I'll gladly answer them.


----------

